# Substrate Advantages and Disadvantages



## Tadbit (Jul 16, 2010)

I was wondering if someone wouldn’t mind outlining the advantages and disadvantages of the various most commonly used substrates.

For example it would seem false bottom eggcrate or hydro-balls/ Terra-lite seem to be two of the more popular methods. I wonder why some people prefer a certain substrate, or if one provides slight or distinct advantage(s) over the other.


Thanks!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Those are really the drainage layers under the substrate - it would probably depend on water features in the tank, weight issues, draining/siphoning issues, etc, really just depends on how you want to do it. False bottoms basically hold more water under the substrate than a layer of gravel or leca would.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Many people use false bottoms or leca clay balls because they act as a drainage layer to substrate is not sitting in stagnant water, and both are much more light weight than something that would do a similar job, such as gravel. I don't really know of any major disadvantages, they certainly help a lot by draining the substrate which is better for frogs and plants, I guess one could argue the way they look is a disadvantage. False bottoms with eggcrate allows more water to be collected at the bottom before being drained from the tank than clay balls. 
Other substrates can serve different purposes, but many try to do the same job. You want it to drain well but stay moist enough to not dry out, allow plants to root and grow in it, provide food and shelter for microfauna to live and reproduce, etc. Different substrates are better than others, for example clay substrates are usually good for microfauna but if they aren't made properly, they don't drain well enough sometimes. Adding infield conditioner is one way to solve this problem. Plain soil may be good for plant growth but may not be as effective for microfauna as clay, etc. 
So there are trade offs with each type, and that is why many people use a combination of substrates. I like to use a drainage layer (either clay balls or false bottom, whatever I have on hand) covered with screen, followed by clay substrate, then a mixture similar to the ABG mix, and lastly, leaf litter on top.
Bryan

Edit- if you wanted a water feature, a false bottom may be better than clay balls because false bottoms hold more water so there is a lower chance of the water level dropping too fast and burning out the pump.


----------



## Tadbit (Jul 16, 2010)

Ah great. Thanks for clearing that up for me!


----------

